

What can the airliner SAS teach us about how to focus on our customers? - SuperChihuahua
http://blog.habrador.com/2012/09/what-can-airliner-sas-teach-us-about.html

======
simon
This seems obvious these days, but I imagine that in the 80's this was
considered dangerous and edgy.

